
Apple Reports Second Quarter Results - yoda_sl
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2016/04/26Apple-Reports-Second-Quarter-Results.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11575497](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11575497).

One can make a case for either article being better, but the other discussion
was higher on the front page, and people obviously consider this an important
story.

